# Air Vent Motor Versus Deer Motor



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm getting ready to purchase some more small motors for props and was wondering if anyone has done any side-by-side comparison between an air vent motor and a deer motor in regards to torque. I can't seem to find any specific torque information on the websites I've look on.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what is a air vent motor ?? is it like one they use on fire suppression systems that shuts the vents when it detects smoke??? if so they have like no torque at all at least the ones I'v delt with


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> what is a air vent motor ?? is it like one they use on fire suppression systems that shuts the vents when it detects smoke??? if so they have like no torque at all at least the ones I'v delt with












That's the vent motor.

Not sure about the deer motor. I like the vent motor and have been using it for awhile now. Have not had a reason to switch yet. I think Dark Lore has used both motors. I'm sure he will be along soon to add his input.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I had 3 of these for about 3 years now and they been collecting dust... Anyone have any pics on how they connected a shaft to the end? Also pics/videos of props you used them in? Instead of starting a new thread, figure I'll ask in this one as they kinda go with the OP questions.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You can thread a 1/2" long 1/4 #20 machine screw into the center shaft to hold a crank arm to the motor. The peeper prop below shows it attached.

Halloween :: May17012.mp4 video by mydawnie - Photobucket

Plus, here are a few other props using the same motor. Not sure who these belong to, I think DaveintheGrave built the ones below.

headturnmech.mp4 video by jaybo2099 - Photobucket

SDC10400.mp4 video by jaybo2099 - Photobucket


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I've have some of each. As for torque, there isn't a noticeable difference. If your prop were to work with one but not the other, then you probably picked the wrong type of motor anyway.

The biggest difference is that deer replacement motors (like those from kindys) have standard wall plug so you don't need an adapter. The black vent motors require an adapter, which can also be a positive. This is beneficial if you are running low on power or outlets. Or if you run 12v props and want more than one from the same adapter (provided it has enough amps).

The deer motors typically have an autoreverse. When it hits enough resistence, it will change direction. Using that functionality on purpose hasn't been deemed a good idea. At least one forum member commented that it will burn out the motor.

There are various ways to connect to the black vent motor. My preferred method is to solder a female connector plug to it. Or cut the plug off the adapter and solder the wires directly to the motor. (Note..if it spins the wrong directlion, change polarity.)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

A couple other comments.... 

The black motors are called vent motors because they were originally used to control the vents in a car. If you are going to solder wires to them, make sure everything is unplugged (except the solder gun) first. It's easiest to open the case first. They aren't hard to open, and they snap back together.

Also...make sure you have the spin of the motor is the proper direction. You want the motor to turn in a direction that will tighten your bolt. Otherwise, the prop will loosen itself over time and stop working.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

.....those are definitely different than the fire system ones......what about speed ?? are they faster than the deer motors???


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

the vent motors are about 4-5 rpm....sorry I have no comparison to the deer motors


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never compared the speed head-to-head, but I'd say they are pretty close. 

Jaybo is right on the ease of connection. After screwing the bolt into the hole, I tighten a lock nut against the plastic flange. Seems to help. I did have one hole strip threads so I drilled a small hole sideways through the plastic and bolt and put a pin in to hold it in place.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I hot-glued the bolts into the hole. Might have been overkill for my very lightweight props though.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

My experience has been that the vent motors are a little slower. The vent motors are cheaper (if purchased 'new'). I consider the torque of the vent motors higher since they will continue to operate under a decent load, but the deer motor will reverse. I use a 1/4" long #20 1/4 machine bolt and 1 or 2 star washers to connect whatever to the shaft.


----------



## AnubisCrypt (Sep 9, 2008)

*Vent Motors*

Morning fellow Prop makers,

Were are you finding these vent motors at? or for that matter even deer motors. Every where I am searching online seems to be out of them all.

THanks,

Randy


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't personally purchased any of these (yet), but in another forum, someone was talking about getting deer motors from here: http://www.lusolarelectronics.com/tyc50-synchronous-ac-motor-ac110v-8rpm-cwccw-torque-2kgfcm-p-2.html

They have multiple speeds and free shipping. Be warned though, they are coming from China, so allow yourself PLENTY of shipping transit time!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The inexpensive vent motors are long gone, and the deer motors will likely not be available online new until closer to Christmas. We have all been looking for alternatives. Myself, I try to stock up on used deer motors after Christmas.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from Lu Electronics, the supplier from China? I have had zero luck finding deer motors and was wondering if anyone has odered from them and could share their experience dealing with them.


----------



## Haunted Whitman (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you have a source for the vent motors?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I just got a catalog from all-electronics advertising them for 14.95


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

$14.95 for what we used to pay $2.99 for? Can you spell GOUGE?


----------

